# Summer League (Game #3): Blazers Vs Mavericks



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Game Thoughts:*
This game should be interesting. The Mav's have 4 players in their probable starting lineup that were on their Season roster. Martell Webster vs Marquis Daniels should be the key matchup in todays game. If Martell can keep Marquis under control, since the Mav's don't have Devin Harris for the rest of the games, we can easily beat them since Marquis is their main scoring option. It will be interesting to see the Pavel vs Ha matchup, and to see who fouls out first. Marquis Daniels is a man on a mission to prove that he can/could replace Finley if/when Dallas decides to cut him, so expect him to have a big game if Webster can't control him. Overall, it should be a close one, hopefully Webster has a great day shooting and Outlaw keeps up his scoring. If that happens, I think we have this game in the bag. The game starts at 5 PM.









*Blazers Summer League Roster:*
4 *Jarrett Jack* G 6-03 202 10/28/83 R Georgia Tech 2006 
5 *Ha Seung-Jin* C 7-03 310 08/04/85 1 South Korea 
8 *Martell Webster* G/F 6-07 233 12/04/86 R Seatle Prep, WA (HS) 
10 *Ira Clark* F 6-08 230 06/15/75 R Texas 1998 
12 *Sergei Monia* F 6-08 220 04/15/83 R Russia 
14 *Ebi Ere * G 6-05 215 08/03/81 R Oklahoma 2003 
19 *Billy Keys * G 6-00 180 10/26/77 R N. Mexico State 2000 
21 *Seamus Boxley * F 6-07 214 09/21/82 R Portland State 2005 
24* Robert Tomaszek * F 6-09 245 06/16/81 R Texas Tech 2004 
25 *Travis Outlaw * F 6-09 210 09/18/84 2 Starkville H.S. (MS) '03 
31 *Sebastian Telfair * G 6-00 165 06/09/85 1 Lincoln H.S. (NY) '04 
33 *Nedzad Sinanovic * C 7-03 225 07/01/83 R Bosnia 
42 *Kris Lang * F/C 6-11 236 12/12/79 R North Carolina 2002









*Mavericks Summer League Roster:*
00 *Pavel Podkolzin * C 7-5 260 1/15/85 Russia 1 
01 *Victor Muzadi * F 6-7 216 6/22/78 Angola R 
03 *Filiberto Rivera * G 6-2 175 9/28/82 UTEP '05 R 
06 *Marquis Daniels* G 6-6 200 1/7/81 Auburn '03 2 
07 *Gee Gervin* G 6-2 163 8/7/76 Houston '00 R 
10 *Felipe Lopez * G/F 6-5 195 12/19/74 St. John's '98 4 
21 *Roger Powell * F 6-6 235 1/15/85 Illinois '05 R 
28 *DJ Mbenga * C 7-0 245 12/20/80 Congo 1 
34 *Devin Harris * G 6-3 185 2/27/83 Wisconsin '05 1 
40 *Michael Harris * F 6-6 240 6/15/83 Rice '05 R 
52 *Josh Powell * F 6-9 225 12/5/83 N.C. State '03 1 
54 *Darius Rice* F 6-10 215 10/16/82 Miami '05 R 


*Probable Starting Lineups:*
*Blazers:*




































Sebastian Telfair-Martell Webster-Travis Outlaw-Kris Lang-Ha Sueng Jin

*Mavericks:*




































Filiberto Rivera-Marquis Daniels-Roger Powell-DJ Mbenga-Pavel Podkolzin

*Key Matchup:*
*Martell Webster vs Marquis Daniels*







*VS*









*Vegas SL Scores and Recaps*


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i just read here that Devin Harris is out for the rest of the summer league play.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Devin Harris busted-up his shoulder, I believe. I read something about that either yesterday, or the day before. He will not be participating in the rest of the Summer League games.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36573/20050709/mavs_harris_injures_shoulder_out_of_summer_league_play/


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

DrewFix said:


> i just read here that Devin Harris is out for the rest of the summer league play.


Ha... you beat me to it! :curse: 


:banana: :biggrin:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Ha... you beat me to it! :curse:
> 
> 
> :banana: :biggrin:


i didn't have a legit link though. i just had fan rumblings from the mav's board. you are the true winner in the game of scoops.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

HA will kill Pavel 

Pavel 2pts 1 rebound 6 fouls 12minutes
HA 13pts 6 rebounds 6 fouls 20 minutes


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Fixed. Thanks guys for helping me, didn't know he was hurt.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Wasent Darius Rice on our summer league team last year? From what i remember he was pretty good as far as summer leaguers go


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazerben4 said:


> Wasent Darius Rice on our summer league team last year? From what i remember he was pretty good as far as summer leaguers go


Yeah, he averaged about 15 pts per game for us. He can't play D or rebound though.


----------



## BlazerHolic (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah that DJ Mbenga guy sure is beastly looking. Podkolzin looks like frankenstien.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL are you gonna be giveing us some updates?

Or is this game on NBATV i dont have it so could someone post updatesevery once in a while


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Half-time report is up.

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1039


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

40 to 24 at the half? Wow. And from the description, the Blazers aren't even playing very well. Huh.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Come discuss the game here, maybe post some thoughts

Would be appreciated


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Telfair bounced the ball off the floor for an alley-oop to Outlaw. Damn that would be awesome to see.

Telfair is 2-12 at the end of the half. He has 12 points, 8 are from FT's. He's been passing up passing the ball to score, definitely not playing his game.

Outlaw missed first 4 shots, 2 were airballs, and he missed 2 breakaway dunks. Isn't looking so hot out there.

Webster is 2-7. 

Seems were having a horrible game, yet were still winning 40-24. :laugh: I think were going to go 6-0. Anything less than that would be a disappointment.


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for the insightful intro post Freak. But let me correct you slightly...
the Mavs are arent wanting Daniels to replace Finley, they already have that replacement in Josh Howard. They just need to know if Daniels will ever develop into a player that is reliable (starter) or merely a player who provides a nice surprise every once in a while (7,8th man off bench). They have $30 mill invested in him, and would obviously like to see him develop. But the guy has a terrible shot, I mean REAL BAD. Also, Devin Harris is the only other one as a projected starter and now hes out. DJ Mbenga could be pretty decent, just needs time (dont they all?) and Pavel likely wont come to the US for a year or two.

Nonetheless, Powell has proved himself to be quite capable and the Mavs, along with the Blazers, have one of the best Summer league lineups. A Blazers win would be a great accomplishment, sans Devin Harris or not.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

It looks like the game is over, and Dallas went wild in the second half.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Telfair was injured.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Telfair injured? how injured? Who won?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

BigDtoPDX said:


> Thanks for the insightful intro post Freak. But let me correct you slightly...
> the Mavs are arent wanting Daniels to replace Finley, they already have that replacement in Josh Howard. They just need to know if Daniels will ever develop into a player that is reliable (starter) or merely a player who provides a nice surprise every once in a while (7,8th man off bench). They have $30 mill invested in him, and would obviously like to see him develop. But the guy has a terrible shot, I mean REAL BAD. Also, Devin Harris is the only other one as a projected starter and now hes out. DJ Mbenga could be pretty decent, just needs time (dont they all?) and Pavel likely wont come to the US for a year or two.


The Mavs *do *want Daniels to replace Finley, Josh Howard is our small forward.

Pavel played here last year

:laugh:


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Telfair is injured? Or do you mean devin harris


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> HA will kill Pavel
> 
> Pavel 2pts 1 rebound 6 fouls 12minutes
> HA 13pts 6 rebounds 6 fouls 20 minutes


Was this prediction from the same source that you got your uniform information from? 

Looks like Pavel dominated Ha based on DraftExpress's writeup.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> 40 to 24 at the half? Wow. And from the description, the Blazers aren't even playing very well. Huh.


That was a typo by DraftExpress. Portland was down 24-40 at half after getting outscored 23-7 in the second quarter.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We lost 82 to 60. We only had 24 at half, not the other way around.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

actually I think you had that score turned around. We got spanked.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mgb said:


> We lost 82 to 60. We only had 24 at half, not the other way around.


Well that sucks... dong! 

Any news on Telfair?


Webster played big minutes, but didnt shoot well.
http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=28


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

damn. is that box score really right? Ha got 9 PF's in 19 minutes? what the hell?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> actually I think you had that score turned around. We got spanked.


Nothing like a wake-up call, eh? :biggrin:

(And yes you're right, I should've looked into it more. As it stands now 8:18 PM, Spoolie Gee's original link still has the halftime score reversed, though the final is correct. I'm glad the team managed more than twenty points in the second half! :biggrin


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

theWanker said:


> damn. is that box score really right? Ha got 9 PF's in 19 minutes? what the hell?


Pavel effect.

Ed O.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

BigDtoPDX said:


> But let me correct you slightly...
> the Mavs are arent wanting Daniels to replace Finley... But the guy has a terrible shot, I mean REAL BAD.


Let me correct you slightly, Daniels is a poor long range shooter however he is a fairly good mid-range shooter. He shot 49% his rookie season and last year he shot 44%. The problem only arrises when he is taking 3-pointers. I think the 3-pt line is just a little outside of his comfortable range.

And yes the Mavs would like Daniels to replace Finley. Josh Howard is the SF. Daniels is a SG.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Webster, Outlaw, and Telfair shot 10 for 44. Thats ugly.


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

Telfair has a bruised wrist. Nothing major. they are hoping he plays wendsday.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. We got our asses kicked. I hope TWO come back with fire in their eyes for the next game and just demolish them.

Also, is Monia getting his visa tomorrow? Any update on that?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Pavel effect.
> 
> Ed O.


 :laugh: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

check out the articles section of clippersdaily.com for sunday's recap article. At the bottom i have a couple of pictures in the gallery for the game...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> check out the articles section of clippersdaily.com for sunday's recap article. At the bottom i have a couple of pictures in the gallery for the game...


Nice job on the recaps. One thing though: d e f i n i t e l y - not "defiantly".


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Son of Bintim said:


> Telfair has a bruised wrist. Nothing major. they are hoping he plays wendsday.


Ya, thats the news I got too.



> They're calling Sebastian's injury a contusion...on his right hand/wrist...he had a big wrap on it for awhile, but it was off by the 4th quarter, but he didn't come back in the game. The team isnt practicing today (Monday), with a little rest, he should be fine.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

this my friends is funny...
TECHNICAL FOULS: Sebastian Telfair (1), *the bench  * (4)
if Ha had 9 fouls, it appears that his new nickname is "the bench"


----------

